# Trapping organizations



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

We should form a list of states that ban or have banned trapping and the trapping organizations that still exsist for trappers from other states to join. As most of these organizations do thier political work with membership money we would help fight the cause elsewhere in the nation. These types of bans have a way spreading like wildfire.


----------

